# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Office setup. Newly planted.

## juilian75

Office desk setup. Newly planted. If the growth takes off, and it should mature in a month. 

Size 200x180x180mm. Front 100mm. Full acrylic. 

LED lights from GC.

----------


## cdckjn

Two tanks? Nice, guess that this is not vivarium, more like a "garden", but nevertheless I think it is a nice tolook at and conversation piece.

----------


## Loudness

very nice lightset, can share more detail?

----------


## gyjd

Nice tanks, can share the price n where to buy it pls? Thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## knight

> Office desk setup. Newly planted. If the growth takes off, and it should mature in a month. 
> 
> Size 200x180x180mm. Front 100mm. Full acrylic. 
> 
> LED lights from GC.


I like your set up, looks very zen.

The lighting also looks good, care to pm me the price. 

I think I was the lighting at 'That Aquarium' before.

Keep it up, three cheers for you.

----------


## santos_chang

> Nice tanks, can share the price n where to buy it pls? Thanx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw it at hong yang(cck) last week.. Quite interesting.

----------


## zhou yuande

Very nice. Can share the wattage of the led lights?

----------


## knight

I think it's a glass tank right?

Don't look like acrylic to me.

Cheers - Knight

----------


## juilian75

Two more tanks in the production line.
Full acrylic.8mm.

----------


## knight

> Two more tanks in the production line.
> Full acrylic.8mm.


Hey bro,
You mean you build the tank. Great job, very professional.

So what's on the line next. Do update, me camping here.

Cheers - Knight

----------


## ralliart12

> Very nice. Can share the wattage of the led lights?


1-watt. The LED pendent light is actually from the UP-Aqua brand.

----------


## juilian75

Intend to scape it with differnt emersed mosses and other stuff.

----------


## juilian75

Work in progress.

The tanks are a real stress buster & a reliefs eye strain after many hours on the comp.

----------


## jamesneo

Really nice. 
Hope my boss will let me keep just one similar tank on my desk table without adding more project into my current workload.  :Smile:

----------


## juilian75

My other office setup for easy water change.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Juilian,

Your setup is great.  :Well done:  I'm sure your boss and the whole office will love it as the truly stress-buster! Another thing, I like to highlight you need to mist frequent or pipe up to allow a continuous water- flowing to keep your moss alive.

----------


## SoulEater

How i wish my office allow me to keep fish tanks too...

----------


## eddy planer

Hi SoulEater

You may try set up a miniature terrarium for your desk. check this

----------


## juilian75

After adding more plants

----------


## khseah79

nice... love your setup

----------


## juilian75

Once the setup matures in abt 6 weeks, I will post again.

----------


## juilian75

After 4 weeks.
Glad the plants just took off. The HC not doing well thou. Misting 3 times a day.

----------


## felix_fx2

Try just mist once a day.

Btw, can pm me price and which maker for your twin tank's?

----------


## Shaihulud

Nice! If you have a rodent infestation problem in your office like mine, you may wish to cover it up somewhat. Rats eating up the fauna and flora, messing up my table before I made it secure!

----------


## Xianghao

hi bro, since its an open tank isn't it a challenge keeping your plants moist, especially in a dry air con environment?

----------


## Shaihulud

Think the soil wick enough water upwards.

----------


## juilian75

Updated in June 2013.

----------


## juilian75



----------


## juilian75

Top View

----------


## barmby

you know it is school holiday when you see FTS from juilian!! good job!!!!

----------


## dhmy2kgto

These tanks look amazing!! I tried and failed miserably. Any tips or tricks to share?

----------


## juilian75

ha ha. dont spot me lei..

----------


## dhmy2kgto

By the way, are you using aqua soil?

----------


## felix_fx2

its a forest already.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7105

----------


## juilian75

denerlle quatz.

----------


## barmby

Brilliant.....!

----------


## dhmy2kgto

> denerlle quatz.


thanks for the information!

----------


## cosmico

Hi, Where to get the lights? At what color temperature are they operating?  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## yappyz

(Y), i like the way the lamp hangs there. nice~

----------


## sixthbrand

Very nice tanks.. do u add any ferts?

----------


## juilian75

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/galle...7207296936.jpg

....................

----------

